# LTS of raw unrefined sugar?



## tattooedwhitetrash (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone know if this is safe? The only info I can find with an internet search is about brown sugar.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I would think it would be the same as regular sugar. Mylar bag and O2 absorber.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Sugar even w/o O2 absorder has an almost unlimited shelflife as long as it stays reasonably dry.
The reason is it's its own dessicant and nothing can grow on it for that reason.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I store unrefined sugar in a bucket with a gamma lid. No mylar or O2 absorbers. Is is fine even years later.


----------



## tattooedwhitetrash (Dec 11, 2009)

I've just been vacuum packing stuff with my food saver and storing it in #2 buckets with either gamma lids or the flat lids with an o ring. I figured it would be ok. I figured the molasses in the brown sugar was the problem with long term storage. 

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tattooedwhitetrash said:


> I've just been vacuum packing stuff with my food saver and storing it in #2 buckets with either gamma lids or the flat lids with an o ring. I figured it would be ok. I figured the molasses in the brown sugar was the problem with long term storage.
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys.


I store extra sugar and jars of molasses to make my own brown sugar. When I did buy store bought brown sugar I stored it in the freezer or buckets with gamma seals.

I just found a bag of store brand brown sugar at the bottom of my white sugar bucket. I threw it in the freezer for a week then thawed it. It tastes fine. No issues at all and it is over 2.5 years old.


----------

